# Ibishu Pigeon



## aussiemuscle308

BeamNG.Drive is the worlds greatest car crash simulator. If you like tooling around in cars and smashing them, there's lots of fun to be had. While playing Beam I thought it had some interesting cars. They are all unique to avoid licensing real world cars, so i thought i'd try one. The first entry is the Pigeon, a small three wheeled truck, that is slow, but tough as nails.

The meshes are accessible, so i imported it into 3D Studio Max and after some considerable fettling... eg I separated the floor from the body and i had to fill a few holes that weren't normally visible. I also found a few issues like some parts being too small to 3D print, like the door handles. I also had to separate some parts, and some didn't print very nice, like the front spring, which i replaced with a metal spring. some detail was lost such as the bump texture (eg tailgate branding). Size is about 1/25 scale, which fits with the rest of my collection.

















































































Pigeon by aus_mus, on Flickr
more build photos here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157695962730670


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Spectacular work! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr

Wild work. 

I can see basis of the Pigeon is the Reliant Robin, a weird but popular car in England. [the 2nd most popular fiberglass car in the world!]

Robin =Pigeon


----------



## whiskeyrat

Wow haven't seen one of these in a looong time... very cool.


----------



## daboss0059

where did you find the frame and drivetrain?


----------



## aussiemuscle308

the body, frame and drive train all came from the computer game files. 3d printed. only thing i had to do was 'close off' the body as it wasn't manifold (a solid object) as the player never sees the back of the dash area, so they never modeled that area.


----------

